# Downlight bulb change help



## skyewanderer (May 24, 2009)

I need to change the bulb in one of the downlights over the table in my Hymer B694, but can't for the life of me work out how to remove the cover and get into the light unit.

Hambilton's are being as helpful as possible (as always) but I still can't see what's needed. It's one of the original Hymer "eyeball" type units and there appear to be two small slots in the casing, with black plastic clips. I've tried pushing these with screwdriver blades but nothing's coming undone.

Can anyone help please? It's getting dark in here and I'm marooned on an ice floe in the north of Skye!

Thanks and Happy New Year, everyone.
Grannyvan and Daisy


----------



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

On mine it was the little slots that got me in. Just ease in with small blade, and out they popped.
Chris.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

On mine you grab it firmly and turn. Anticlockwise I think.

Ian


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure what method my other half chose but the end result was an enhanced ability to change the bulb, coupled with an improved overall lighting level because we now can't put the diffuser back as the fixings appear to be broken.

Bless her!


----------



## skyewanderer (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks.

Peter Hambilton says something about "legs", and his instructions are usual A1, but I've a feeling I have to get the casing off before I get to that point.

The little slots and sharp blade look the most obvious, but I'm not getting anything popping out. Afraid that if I use too much force I'll end up with the enhanced lighting result - thanks for sharing that one too!

I'll try to attach a photo in case it matches anyone else's and sparks an instant "aha, I know what the trick is"!

Grannyvan and Daisy


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Skyewanderer,

I had the same problem on our 1997 B534 until a couple of days ago and had tried many times to remove the lamp body. I have now succeeded and produced a rough sketch which I will e-mail to you if you send me your address by private mail.

There is a "leg" behind each slot and I managed by releasing just one. You need to bend the leg away from the slot by nearly 1/8" to enable the lamp body to be moved down.

My motivation to get into the lamp was to replace the bulb with LEDs but the bulb is a halogen type which fits end-on through the reflector, so it didn't seem very feasible. If any member can recommend a solution, I will be most grateful.

Best of luck,
Brian


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A general hint about trying to "crack" any clipped plastic items apart.

Phones, remote controls, lights or whatever.

Go out and buy a pack of plectrums (plectra?) or "picks" as they are called by our transatlantic colleagues.

They are thin and flexible enough to push in between the plastic joins without damaging the various clippy bits or the general finish of the plastic.

Use a load of them and leave them in as you go all around the item.

Generally the two parts just pop apart.

Dunlop Tortex standard .60mm are the best size.

How do I know?

I am a guitarist and that's the type I play with!

They get blunt very quickly so I have loads of old ones kicking around.


----------

